# A few Ontario bottles.



## Canadacan (Jan 27, 2017)

I recently acquired these 5 bottles...they came with another bottle which is the one I was really after...I'll post that one later!
Although I do not actively seek out Ontario brands I always welcome them with open arms when they end up in my possession. I never had a chance to clean them yet but soon enough I will 


The first is a 6.5oz Wentworth from Hamilton...its made by Consumers glass, no year marked but I assume 1940's. Then there is a Smile also 6.5 oz Base is faintly marked Dominion glass 1944.
Now the Woodlond I don't even know if it's from Ontario?...the base is marked 3911 and that's it...the front says Woodstock but it must be USA.






The Artic Pop is so cool!...6oz marked Kealey's Ontario. And then a 6oz marked Sudbury Brewing & Malting Co...made by Dominion Glass, can't get a year from it.


----------



## RCO (Jan 28, 2017)

I have 3 of those bottles , the wentworth is from Hamilton it seems to have gone out of business in 1946 and not that common although I have seen others  ,  the woodland is from Woodstock Ontario and fairly common , the Sudbury brewing and malting co is from northern Ontario and also fairly common. 
pretty sure I've seen the smile before although I don't have one 

the Kealey's is from Ottawa , they were in operation for a while I'd say 1920's till 1955 according to book ( not sure when that brand would of been used or for how long )  , I haven't seen that exact bottle before although heard of one , it is very interesting


----------



## RCO (Jan 28, 2017)

does the kealey's have a date on it ? what is the writing along the bottom ? who made the bottle , I'm thinking consumers glass it has that kind of a look to it


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 28, 2017)

Thank you for the info!....the Kealey's I thought had no maker mark...there was an old sticker on the bottom and I just peeled it off to reveal a Dominion glass mark that is beside a large K, writing at bottom on one side is KEALEY'S OTTAWA, the other side is CONTENTS 6 FL OZS​.


----------



## RCO (Jan 28, 2017)

surprised to find a Kealey's Artic pop online , there is an ebay seller from Florida who has one , I tried to message him about it but it won't send , then I tried to buy it but it says he doesn't ship to Canada and it wouldn't go thru , but here are some pictures of it 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Artic-Pop-Kealeys-Ottawa-deco-soda-bottle-/322386506009


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 28, 2017)

Excellent 'art deco' style bottles. You people from the great white north really know your stuff about Canadian bottles. Thanx for always sharin the info. And keep it coming! I live a stone's throw from Windsor Ont. just north of Detroit. I am also half French Canadian on my Dad's side.


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 28, 2017)

Oh too bad hey!....well you could ask iggyworf if he'd buy it for you then forward it to you?...the worst is he can do is say no..lol. I have a few friends down there that do that for me .
So is the bottle worth $25 cad?...I feel like I stole it from the seller I got this group of bottles from...and I still have to post the sixth bottle from this group, it may not be super stylized but it's really rare!

On a side note the Woodlond bottle reminded me of this Arctic...different spelling different company/province than the above mentioned Artic Pop....I wonder if the Woodlond in this style bottle came in an ACL?


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 28, 2017)

"well you could ask iggyworf if he'd buy it for you then forward it to you?"

I could possibly be open to that. Let me know. (you would have to add shipping from my location also to the final price)


----------



## RCO (Jan 28, 2017)

no I've never seen a woodland acl in that type of bottle , is one in a 7 oz green bottle and a couple others in 10 or 11 oz bottles but they don't look anything like that , I have one of the 7 oz green bottles 

all that shipping sounds expensive , I think the seller is away or something anyways as I couldn't even message him , but i'll try and look into it more


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 28, 2017)

Some sellers have it blocked so you can't even contact them no mater what....shipping to iggy would I think is $10.28 USD....and probably that again for him to ship it to you, so you'd be into that bottle for about $55-60 Cad, I don't know what that bottle is really worth but that might be too much, unless it's a rare bottle?

I like how the ACL on that green Woodlond matches the embossing (pretty close) on the clear 10oz.


----------



## RCO (Jan 28, 2017)

I have no idea whats its worth either , as I haven't seen any for sale previously . I've been to Ottawa before and there isn't really any good antique stores for bottles in the city itself , there is an antique mall close to the downtown but it didn't really have any bottles when I was there a couple years ago 
although in the smaller towns outside the city is a few that have bottles , is also a bottle show in Ottawa once a year and not sure how often this bottle would come up for sale


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 5, 2017)

Oh that Arctic Pop is a good one!  I've only ever seen one before, and it was too much for me to buy it.  Or maybe it was in bad condition... I'm honestly not sure how much it's worth because I don't like spending very much on bottles.  Art deco bottles from Ottawa are very hard to find, there aren't very many of them.  I can only think of two off the top of my head.  Although Kealey's may have been in operation for a long time I think they only bottled Arctic Pop for a short time in the 30's.  Never seen anything else of theirs so I don't know what they were up to for the rest of the time.
I've been to that Ottawa bottle show every year for a few years now and it doesn't come up for sale often.  That's really the only place to get good Ottawa bottles in Ottawa these days.  There used to be a good antique store out in Stittsville but it shut down.


----------



## RCO (Feb 5, 2017)

I've seen a Kealey's aqua soda water bottle before , would of been older than the artic pop , I had tried to buy it from a local seller but he wanted way too much for it , considering he has 100's of bottles he is trying to sell I felt he could of given me a better price 

the book lists kealey's is operating into the 40's and 50's but I haven't seen any bottles from that time period 

there is some antique stores outside of Ottawa that have bottles , there isn't really any in Pembroke anymore there used to be one downtown , there is one in eganville hidden on a side street , got one nice bottle there 2 years go but I don't think he gets a lot of new bottles in 

there is also an antique store in Arnprior but it didn't really have many bottles when I was there 2 years ago 
the town on Almonte is also full of antique stores , think there is 3 or 4 there , the bigger one has some bottles or at least it did a couple years ago 

but of all the antique stores I have been to in Ontario which would be a lot I have never seen the artic pop for sale before in person


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 6, 2017)

"the book lists kealey's is operating into the 40's and 50's but I haven't seen any bottles from that time period"

I am curious to the book you guys keep referring too. Possibly show a pic of the front cover?


----------



## mctaggart67 (Feb 6, 2017)

This is the cover from the first printing . . .


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanx mctaggert67!!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 7, 2017)

I assume that book is out of print, correct?  I'd like to pick one up but I expect it's pretty expensive.

I've never seen an older Kealey's bottle but it doesn't surprise me that it exists, there are lots of early 20th century embossed Ottawa sodas that I don't know about.

That Almonte store is very good for bottles, not necessarily for Ottawa bottles but it's got lots of stuff from smaller Eastern Ontario towns.  The only store in Ottawa that still has any decent bottles is a little store in Brittania Beach.  I got a nice early labeled Brockville druggist bottle a little while ago from there.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Feb 7, 2017)

I'll trade the book for bottles.


----------



## nostalgia (Feb 7, 2017)

Do you have the name of the store in Brittania Beach?  I go through that area once or twice a year and it would be a great place to stop!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 7, 2017)

Yeah it's called Antique Hoarders and it's located at Howe and Britannia.  Been meaning to stop by there again one of these days.  It's not a fantastic antique store by any means but it's the best in Ottawa for smaller stuff like bottles, as far as I know.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 7, 2017)

mctaggart67 said:


> I'll trade the book for bottles.



What sort of bottles do you collect specifically?  I'm not sure I've got enough that you would be interested in that I don't need in my collection.  My Ontario collection isn't particularly big unfortunately.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Feb 8, 2017)

Cross-Canada medicine, drugstores and poisons, pre-1920 and in excellent or better condition.


----------



## RCO (Feb 8, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> I assume that book is out of print, correct?  I'd like to pick one up but I expect it's pretty expensive.
> 
> I've never seen an older Kealey's bottle but it doesn't surprise me that it exists, there are lots of early 20th century embossed Ottawa sodas that I don't know about.
> 
> That Almonte store is very good for bottles, not necessarily for Ottawa bottles but it's got lots of stuff from smaller Eastern Ontario towns.  The only store in Ottawa that still has any decent bottles is a little store in Brittania Beach.  I got a nice early labeled Brockville druggist bottle a little while ago from there.



I have another book from the 1970's , called "Ontario soda water bottles " by j Hostetler/ M Carter , it has a listing for 2 Kealey's bottles from Ottawa , both aqua , one says "Kealey's limited Ottawa " and other "Kealey's Ottawa "  says both were worth between $5-$10 at the time 

it covers the time period of the artic pop but makes no mention of it in book , so assuming the author hadn't seen one either


----------



## RCO (Feb 8, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Yeah it's called Antique Hoarders and it's located at Howe and Britannia.  Been meaning to stop by there again one of these days.  It's not a fantastic antique store by any means but it's the best in Ottawa for smaller stuff like bottles, as far as I know.




never heard of that store before ,  have been to Britannia beach before but I can't remember exactly why I was there but  don't think I ever went swimming there 

its definitely not in a high profile location , most people wouldn't drive by that part of the city , its a long way from the main tourist areas


----------



## nostalgia (Feb 8, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Yeah it's called Antique Hoarders and it's located at Howe and Britannia.  Been meaning to stop by there again one of these days.  It's not a fantastic antique store by any means but it's the best in Ottawa for smaller stuff like bottles, as far as I know.



Thanks for the info!  I'll have to plan to stop there the next time I'm around


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 8, 2017)

mctaggart67 said:


> Cross-Canada medicine, drugstores and poisons, pre-1920 and in excellent or better condition.


Unfortunately I don't think I've got much that you would be interested in that section, apart from the stuff that I don't want to part with!  Thanks for the offer though, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 9, 2017)

RCO said:


> I have another book from the 1970's , called "Ontario soda water bottles " by j Hostetler/ M Carter , it has a listing for 2 Kealey's bottles from Ottawa , both aqua , one says "Kealey's limited Ottawa " and other "Kealey's Ottawa "  says both were worth between $5-$10 at the time
> 
> it covers the time period of the artic pop but makes no mention of it in book , so assuming the author hadn't seen one either



So I guess even by todays standards it's a pretty tough to find...I know you found the one on ebay but I bet they don't show up often, I'm referring to the Artic Pop.


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 9, 2017)

Looks like Kealey's was around before 1910 according to this this ad, note the name Kealey's Aerated Waters.
On another note I located his obituary which was on a main page, he was a fairly prominent and respected business man in Ottawa, he passed away in 1946, I don't know if the business was running at that time.

kealey's- The Ottawa Journal,  10 Dec 1935, Tue,  50th ANNIVERSARY EDITION....source newspapers dot com.





This is the earliest ad I could locate so far form 1913.

Kealey's- The Ottawa Journal,  01 Mar 1913, Sat....source newspapers dot com.




Ok I just located a better clipping of his obit., so he started the business in 1906.

Kealey's-  The Ottawa Journal,  14 Dec 1946, Sat.....source newspapers dot com.
*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*


----------



## RCO (Feb 9, 2017)

Canadacan said:


> So I guess even by todays standards it's a pretty tough to find...I know you found the one on ebay but I bet they don't show up often, I'm referring to the Artic Pop.



its a funny time period to try and figure out how rare a bottle is , some bottles I have from this period I've never seen another one for sale , others I see at antique stores or ebay fairly often , its hard to determine exactly 

being from Ottawa as its been mentioned before that there isn't a lot of dumps dug up from that time period or places within the city to find bottles we can assume its not common at this point


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 10, 2017)

Ok here are a couple ads featuring Artic Pop....one with the very same bottle depicted!....I love contest advertisements.
I doubt any actual bottles had the 'Bottled by Kealey's Ottawa' on the face as shown in the ad.

Artic Pop-  The Ottawa Journal,  11 Jun 1932, Sat....source newspapers dot com.




Artic Pop-  The Ottawa Journal,  18 Jun 1932, Sat.....source newspapers dot com


----------



## RCO (Feb 10, 2017)

that for sure appears to be the same bottle , I agree the bottled by Kealey's was likely just part of the ad and not on the bottle 

its not easy to find these ads , I had tried to look thru old local newspapers from the 1920's at library once and never found anything
how many papers did you have to search thru to actually find kealey's ads ?

but it does appear to be a fairly large Ottawa bottlers so maybe they took out a lot of advertisements , it would of been a very competitive market to be in


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 10, 2017)

Kealey's came right up...so did Artic Pop, but if there is a lot of pages it takes a while to go through them, also changing up the search parameters helps.


----------



## RCO (Feb 11, 2017)

Canadacan said:


> Kealey's came right up...so did Artic Pop, but if there is a lot of pages it takes a while to go through them, also changing up the search parameters helps.




I checked out that newspaper site , doesn't appear to have a lot of newspapers from Ontario yet , unfortuently the Ottawa one seemed to be only one that came up from here , I didn't even see any from Toronto


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 11, 2017)

RCO said:


> I checked out that newspaper site , doesn't appear to have a lot of newspapers from Ontario yet , unfortuently the Ottawa one seemed to be only one that came up from here , I didn't even see any from Toronto


We are so limited to what is out there, there are many other papers but they are not searchable data bases, you would have to go through every single page. U of T in their library has the Globe and Mail as well as the Toronto Star, I suppose the public library may have them as well. Newpapers dot com has made some research a breeze...plus they have a great clip board!, I hope they continue to add more Canadian papers.

This has a list of papers...open access... http://guides.library.utoronto.ca/c.php?g=250735&p=1671632#s-lg-box-5092612


----------



## RCO (Feb 11, 2017)

Canadacan said:


> We are so limited to what is out there, there are many other papers but they are not searchable data bases, you would have to go through every single page. U of T in their library has the Globe and Mail as well as the Toronto Star, I suppose the public library may have them as well. Newpapers dot com has made some research a breeze...plus they have a great clip board!, I hope they continue to add more Canadian papers.
> 
> This has a list of papers...open access... http://guides.library.utoronto.ca/c.php?g=250735&p=1671632#s-lg-box-5092612



I know my local library has some of the local newspaper on "film " if that makes sense , you can use viewing machines to look thru them , think they go back to 1910's or 20's at least . some interesting stuff in those old papers , not related to bottles but to read about what was going on back then is truly surprising , the old murders and stuff you never even heard of anywhere else


----------



## Bottle Don (Feb 13, 2017)

Canadacan said:


> Oh too bad hey!....well you could ask iggyworf if he'd buy it for you then forward it to you?...the worst is he can do is say no..lol. I have a few friends down there that do that for me .
> So is the bottle worth $25 cad?...I feel like I stole it from the seller I got this group of bottles from...and I still have to post the sixth bottle from this group, it may not be super stylized but it's really rare!
> 
> On a side note the Woodlond bottle reminded me of this Arctic...different spelling different company/province than the above mentioned Artic Pop....I wonder if the Woodlond in this style bottle came in an ACL?



Yes the clear Woodland came in an ACL as well. I have one that looks very much like the Arctic but with the Woodlong ACL in white lettering on a blue background with white outside looking much the same as the embossed version or the white ACL on the green version


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 14, 2017)

Bottle Don said:


> Yes the clear Woodland came in an ACL as well. I have one that looks very much like the Arctic but with the Woodlong ACL in white lettering on a blue background with white outside looking much the same as the embossed version or the white ACL on the green version



Thanks for the reply Bottle Don!.....great to find out about all these little details, now it's got me wondering if an embossed Artic in the same style exists?...you just never know eh!


----------



## Bottle Don (Feb 16, 2017)

Following is a photo of the Woodlond ACL


----------



## RCO (Feb 17, 2017)

that's very interesting , I've seen a lot of the other woodland / Woodstock bottles but don't recall seeing that one before 
now you have me curious as to what other bottles from ontario you have ?


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 17, 2017)

Bottle Don said:


> Following is a photo of the Woodlond ACL
> 
> 
> View attachment 177114


Nice.....I like it!


----------



## RCO (Feb 24, 2017)

the artic pop bottle on ebay in florida has reappeared after not selling the first time but now the seller wants more $ , was $25 plus shipping , now he has included a " dominon soda " from Hamilton and wants $55 Canadian for the pair 

and wants $ 47 Canadian shipping for a total of close to $ 100 and its open for bidding so could even go for more if someone really wants it , I though it was too much when it was going to cost $70 so the new price seems way too high and I already have the dominion as its not that hard to find 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/322430783655?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## RCO (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## RCO (Feb 24, 2017)

as a matter of principle one thing I refuse to do is pay someone more money than what they wanted the first time an item was for sale , so I'm out 

but maybe someone else will pick it up , had a few other watchers last time


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 24, 2017)

Yeah that's way too much for me!  I don't remember how much they were asking for the Arctic Pop I saw at the Ottawa show but it was nowhere near that.  I think it was $20 at most because I did debate over it for a bit before deciding not to go for it, and I would have immediately dismissed it if it was anything more than that.  I have too many hobbies/not enough income to spend that much on individual bottles unless they're something really special.


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 24, 2017)

When I bought this lot of bottles I was really only after the Orange Kist bottle....first of it's kind that I've ever seen, anyways I put a pretty good dollar value bid to get them and it still worked out inexpensive, to the tune of $8.75 per bottle including shipping....the rest were just a bonus. But that being said I just laid out $160 for a single bottle!...Rare and high demand brand though.


----------



## RCO (Feb 25, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Yeah that's way too much for me!  I don't remember how much they were asking for the Arctic Pop I saw at the Ottawa show but it was nowhere near that.  I think it was $20 at most because I did debate over it for a bit before deciding not to go for it, and I would have immediately dismissed it if it was anything more than that.  I have too many hobbies/not enough income to spend that much on individual bottles unless they're something really special.



it does seem like too  much , most of the embossed bottles I have from that time period , have paid $10 - $20 . most have been in that range and some might of cost a bit more if I had to pay shipping . but I haven't invested $100 into any and don't plan on doing that just to acquire this one even though it is neat


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 25, 2017)

Guess you have to have a cut off somewhere, they are just bottles after all and we are only the custodians of them for our time.


----------

